# Mulch Jump



## Cpt. Insaneo (Jun 30, 2009)

How do you think mulch would work as the base for a jump?

I'd put some bricks for foundation.
I just want to build a jump in my backyard.
It'd be small to, no higher than a foot.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

I highly recommend NOT using mulch as a base, as it will not stay compressed. It'll feel spongy when you walk on it or try to use it as a base for a ramp. Dirt will make the best base, particularly if the dirt has some clay in it.

D


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Cinder-block and a piece of plywood - now that's a sweet jump :thumbsup:


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Mulch or wood chips works great for a *landing *if your're trying to learn tricks - preferably as a step up. Otherwise, I wouldn't even consider it for a takeoff.

EB


----------



## WaveDude (Jan 14, 2004)

A one foot high jump doesn't require mulch/filler of any type. That's like two wheelbarrows worth of dirt.


----------



## rfeather (Aug 22, 2006)

I've seen kids jumping an old pile of sawdust. They're not too picky. But in your yard, a pile that small would be spread far and wide in a few weeks. A wooden jump would be removeable for mowing and such.


----------



## jpculp (Jul 11, 2009)

yeah for a 1 foot high jump just use wood


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

If you want to go organic, use manure. It packs better than mulch.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Boulder Pilot said:


> If you want to go organic, use manure. It packs better than mulch.


a new meaning for sh!t packer? :skep:


----------

